# Newbie



## A5Shhoter (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Everyone, Been Lurking for awhile and have read a lot of interesting posts and information, decided to join and learn a lot more, Great Sight !! :beer: I enjoy waterfowl, Upland Game and Deer Hunting with gun and Bow 
Nothing better than spending a Day Afield with my son!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks A5Shhoter,

Welcome to the site. :beer:


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Welcome!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Welcome. Where are you from?

Dean


----------



## A5Shhoter (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Guppy, sorry for not replying sooner , I'm from Cape Cod Massachusetts :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

A5,,, You ever fish on Johns pond. Nice trout!! I used to date a gal out there. Her neighbor used to take me out Blue fishing on the ocean.......They are, by far, the most fun fish to catch!!!!! Think northern pike on steroids and caffeine in the 10 to 12 lb range.....ONLY MEANER WITH MORE TEETH!!!!    Wow, was that fun!!!!!


----------

